# Pinning ladybugs



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anybody here know about pinning ladybugs?  Should they be pinned or preserved in 70% ethyl acetate?


----------



## myrmecophile (Feb 2, 2009)

Traditionally beetles are pinned, however ladybugs can be tough due the size and when I mount beetles that size I often point them instead. Ethyl acetate would not be a preservative of choice. If must be preserved in liquid, alcohol would be the way to go.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 2, 2009)

I prefer to do this like that:
http://ars.usda.gov/images/docs/10141_10335/Fig2021b-c.gif


----------



## davidbarber1 (Feb 2, 2009)

DarkRap, thanks for the info.

David


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 2, 2009)

myrmecophile said:


> Traditionally beetles are pinned, however ladybugs can be tough due the size and when I mount beetles that size I often point them instead. Ethyl acetate would not be a preservative of choice. If must be preserved in liquid, alcohol would be the way to go.


Thanks!  Luckily I was able to pin the ladybug with no problems.  This bug collection is a project for my entomology class, and ethyl acetate is the only preservative we are to use.  I do not plan on keeping the ladybugs anyway once the project is done.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 2, 2009)

Dark Raptor said:


> I prefer to do this like that:
> http://ars.usda.gov/images/docs/10141_10335/Fig2021b-c.gif


I know I will eventually have to use mounts like those.  I have some small flies that will require that.  What exactly should I use to make them stick on the mount?


----------



## myrmecophile (Feb 2, 2009)

That type of mount is called pointing as I mentioned earlier. The best glue I have found for this is clear nail polish. Holds generally pretty well and is easy to dissolve if you need to do so.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 2, 2009)

myrmecophile said:


> That type of mount is called pointing as I mentioned earlier. The best glue I have found for this is clear nail polish. Holds generally pretty well and is easy to dissolve if you need to do so.


ah thanks alot!  i'll keep that in mind for my tiny flies!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 3, 2009)

As myrmecophile said, this is good solution. I also use simpliest paper glue, but only this type which easily dissolve in water.


----------

